

Interactive NYC taxi heatmap - ImJasonH
https://www.imjasonh.com/taxi/map

======
Jakob
How come Tuesday looks way different than all other days?

~~~
verelo
At 2am it looks pretty different (which is an odd default right?), at other
times it looks pretty much the same. I used 6pm for comparisons and the heat-
map was much more similar.

~~~
tricolon
> At 2am it looks pretty different (which is an odd default right?)

Not so odd—especially on a Saturday, I imagine it's right when a lot of people
are tipsy or drunk and just want to get home safely, cost be damned.

~~~
rabbidruster
Which also could be why Tuesday at 2am looks different. Many places are closed
on Monday and people are probably less likely to go out.

------
frenchman_in_ny
The sliders are buggy for me under FF33. The display stays stuck at 2AM /
Saturday / heat.

------
uberneo
Where have you got this data .. also any points about the technologies used?

~~~
ImJasonH
The data is from [http://chriswhong.com/open-
data/foil_nyc_taxi/](http://chriswhong.com/open-data/foil_nyc_taxi/) \-- I
pulled 10k random pickups from each day/time for the heatmaps.

I used [http://leafletjs.com/](http://leafletjs.com/) and
[https://github.com/Leaflet/Leaflet.heat](https://github.com/Leaflet/Leaflet.heat)
for the visualization.

